# Disque dur HFS (mac) externe servant de disque dur multimedi



## Cafefroid (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Un ami vient de s'acheter un petit disque dur externe qu'il a rempli de films qui sont eux-mêmes sous différents formats (avi, mkv, etc).
Ce disque est formaté sous Mac au format natif HFS+.
Etant équipé Mac depuis le tout premier Macintosh, j'ai pensé lui offrir l'Apple TV mais cette dernière fait la fine bouche et n'accepte que le H264, et ce depuis Itunes.
J'ai l'impression que le marché s'est un peu décoincé et démocratisé dans le domaine des solutions multimédia.
Il n'a pas (encore) d'appareil sous Ios

D'où ma question : est-ce qu'il existe une solution élégante pour brancher ce disque dur HFS à un téléviseur ET qui permettrait de lire tous ces fichiers 'exotiques' ?
Evidemment, si cette solution permet de faire plus de choses (son par une chaine Hi-Fi par exemple, ou bien encore possibilité d'avoir une télécommande pour naviguer), ce ne serait que mieux.

PS aux grognons : cet ami est un fervent défenseur des droits d'auteur et a très très largement payé sa part.


----------



## Alino06 (29 Novembre 2013)

Ca veut dire quoi qu'il a très très largement payé sa part ? Que du coup il a le droit de télécharger ce qu'il veut gratuitement ?
Il y a un barème à atteindre ? C'est qui qui décide de ça ? Lui ? On ne peut pas être juge et parti me semble t-il !
Je sais pas 100 films achetés et après on a le droit de télécharger du torrent illimité ? 1000 films ?

Ok ca c'était pour la partie troll, pour répondre à ta question sérieusement, il y a une solution, c'est que si il a un Mac récent, il pourra dupliquer l'image ET le son via AirPlay de son Mac (sur lequel le disque dur sera branché) sur la TV pour pouvoir regarder ce qu'il veut. L'avantage de l'Apple TV c'est qu'en plus il bénéficiera du Store si jamais il a re-envie de re payer un peu sa part ...


----------



## Cafefroid (30 Novembre 2013)

Alino06 a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi qu'il a très très largement payé sa part ? Que du coup il a le droit de télécharger ce qu'il veut gratuitement ?
> Il y a un barème à atteindre ? C'est qui qui décide de ça ? Lui ? On ne peut pas être juge et parti me semble t-il !
> Je sais pas 100 films achetés et après on a le droit de télécharger du torrent illimité ? 1000 films ?
> 
> Ok ca c'était pour la partie troll, pour répondre à ta question sérieusement, il y a une solution, c'est que si il a un Mac récent, il pourra dupliquer l'image ET le son via AirPlay de son Mac (sur lequel le disque dur sera branché) sur la TV pour pouvoir regarder ce qu'il veut. L'avantage de l'Apple TV c'est qu'en plus il bénéficiera du Store si jamais il a re-envie de re payer un peu sa part ...



Merci pour la partie technique de ta réponse.

Quant à l'autre, je comprends que mon P.S. ait fait sursauter certains.
Mais je peux assurer, sans rentrer dans les détails, que cette personne a passé sa vie à donner à la culture.


----------

